# how many reps can you do for 150kg on benching?



## The messiah (Oct 5, 2011)

i managed 12 the other week! amazed myself to be honest.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

None. I hate you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

None


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> None. I hate you.


X2


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just seen your other thread so don't belive you....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2 .


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Never attempted it but probably none. Hate flat bench. My PB is 150kgx3 on decline bench.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I cant even put that lift that weight on the bar let alone press it !!

So I also say NONE !!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Id manage half a rep, straight down....fast.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

none yet give me a year & I"l come back to this tread with a big grin on my face!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

It would be a struggle I think.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

also none done 130 the other day tho lol


----------



## The messiah (Oct 5, 2011)

managed 200kg for a single not so long ago too. maybe i could do something in this game? thoughts men?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Btw, OP 12x150kg? You must be a tank!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

zero


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

150 for 12?? 200k 1rm? That is some weight that m8. Youd be massive, just seen the pic in the other thread and no offence but you dont look anywhere near big enough?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

im happy enough to rep out 12+ my own body weight! 83kg.cn do 5-6 100kg 1 rep 110kg.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

An awesome zero...


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I got this for 5 the other day, normaly do 5 sets of 5 at 130 for regular training sessions..


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Some serious UNITS in here. I do not feel worthy.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

whats that smell?........sheep?......no no not sheep.........cows?.......nope nope not cows........oh yes thats what it is i can smell.....

*BULLSH1T*

Maybe im just jealous hahaha.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

I can get 3 out on that weight. 12 is impressive mate


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

You said in another thread that a long time ago you did 150 for 6 and wondered how long to get back there and now your saying you done it for 12 recently, have you nothing better to do than troll?


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

is it free weights or machine? i can do 200kg x 8 on a plate loaded(powertech)machine but i'm not doing that on free weights. i can do 150 x 6 flat bench btw.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nil


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Nada


----------



## stellios (Aug 16, 2010)

If by 150kg you mean 15.0kg then I can bang them out for fun!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Who cares, I don't go for power lifts, have you seen power lifters bodies


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

The messiah said:


> i managed 12 the other week! amazed myself to be honest.


Sorry but your pic says a diff story!


----------



## The messiah (Oct 5, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Btw, OP 12x150kg? You must be a tank!


really? didnt know it was anything majorly special


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

5


----------



## The messiah (Oct 5, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Sorry but your pic says a diff story!


wtf is the problem with my pic?


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

OP is a Troll http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/151679-muscle-memory-true-false.html


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

36-26 said:


> You said in another thread that a long time ago you did 150 for 6 and wondered how long to get back there and now your saying you done it for 12 recently, have you nothing better to do than troll?


Glad somebody else noticed that discrepancy.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

wtf is the point of trolling?

If you are just going to make stuff up then why bother.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

The messiah said:


> wtf is the problem with my pic?


Hmmm there are couplemposts after my response which seem to prove me right!

Sorry mate you just don't look physically able to pump that kinda weight!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I see some people are confusing lbs with kg's again.........


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

1.


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

I just warm up with this weight ;-)


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Lol, he's just got to double posting numbers and is banned already :lol:

When people are banned do you (Mods) ban their IP address? Because you really should... Stop them creating another profile.

There is a retro car forum I'm on every day and we stand for no crap on there whatsoever... Even Text talk will eventually lead you to a ban if you can't be bothered to write the queens English (bad spelling is normally over looked).


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

12sec1/4 said:


> *Lol*, he's just got to double posting numbers and is banned already :lol:
> 
> When people are banned do you (Mods) ban their IP address? Because you really should... Stop them creating another profile.
> 
> There is a retro car forum I'm on every day and we stand for no crap on there whatsoever... Even Text talk will eventually lead you to a ban if you can't be bothered to write the queens English (bad spelling is normally over looked).


Tut tut I reckon you should be banned for such text speak ha ha ;-)


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

jolly-olly said:


> Tut tut I reckon you should be banned for such text speak ha ha ;-)


Haha, that's what I class as an abbreviation!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

1


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

10 easy

ok.......

0 i'm not strong enough


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

about 47.

i normally use it to warm up my arms before dumbell kick backs

perhaps :whistling:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

id be happy enough getting 12 reps with half that weight!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

same as u OP

......zero


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

170 for 6 but that was some months back had to drop the weight to 140 x 8+ 160 x 1 but that's due to a change in routine. Next change will hopefully see 180

Joe


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> 170 for 6 but that was some months back had to drop the weight to 140 x 8+ 160 x 1 but that's due to a change in routine. Next change will hopefully see 180
> 
> Joe


aye...thats believable mate....shame about the OP


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

1 rep only.. but it all depends on you weight. i was 82.5kg when i did that and a Powerlifter


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

massmansteve said:


> 1 rep only.. but it all depends on you weight. i was 82.5kg *when i did that and a Powerlifter*


u benched 150 + a powerlifter mg: how much did he weigh?

lol oj mate lookin good x


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I can do two reps with a little help from my friends...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Only 3 reps but that was one handed whilst balancing a tea cup on my nose...

Yea none


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

7 reps at 13.5 stone! Any1 beat that for weight ratio?


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

12sec1/4 said:


> Haha, that's what I class as an abbreviation!


I think you mean acronym


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rav212 said:


> 7 reps at 13.5 stone! Any1 beat that for weight ratio?


i can certainly beat that weight mate lol.... not the 150 kg lift though


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha anyone who know enough about weight training to manage 150x12 would simply not post a thread like this!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i reckon hes just got really short arms so only has to go up and down an inch


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

130kgx2 at 85kg..

150kg, Ill get back to you in 6 months


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The most i got was 5


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

very good. that will teach me to read when im writing properly 



JANIKvonD said:


> u benched 150 + a powerlifter mg: how much did he weigh?
> 
> lol oj mate lookin good x


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Managed one clean rep of 150kg on the flat bench for a PB two weeks ago, not a big of singles anymore but you've gotta try once in a while to feed the ego


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

1 hehe


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

I did 150mg o var x12 felt a bit on the 12 day but not much to record or start a new thread about it there more brown coming out that mouth o your than your ar?e


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

The best ive ever done repping wise is 160 for 15, ive done 140 for 21 also.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> I did 150mg o var x12 felt a bit on the 12 day but not much to record or start a new thread about it there more brown coming out that mouth o your than your ar?e


Illiterate, much? :innocent:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

2


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> Illiterate, much? :innocent:


Was just saying how much ****e was coming out of one man mouth who started this thread there's all ways one


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Was just saying how much ****e was coming out of one man mouth who started this thread there's all ways one


Gotcha, and yeh anything for some attention!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

None and probably never will but hey ho..


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Show off !



big silver back said:


> The best ive ever done repping wise is 160 for 15, ive done 140 for 21 also.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> Btw, OP 12x150kg? You must be a serious bullsh1tter


Fixed


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Milky u shud be able to do 150kg. Judging by ure avi


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

id like to think id be able to manage one but i train on my own so havent tryed. I can do 100kg including bar for 12 reps???


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

None , would prob kill myself if i tried,lol. My max is 115 x 8 reps but now my bench is about 80kg because my shoulder is fcuked


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

bout 30 reps on 150 at the mo il check on monday but i always try and compete with every1 in the gym so never stop goin when i get started


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

brummy said:


> bout 30 reps on 150 at the mo il check on monday but i always try and compete with every1 in the gym so never stop goin when i get started


 my max is 175 at the moment still a tiny guy tho problem is i cant use cables very well cause pulls my body weight lol


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

brummy said:


> bout 30 reps on 150 at the mo il check on monday but i always try and compete with every1 in the gym so never stop goin when i get started


 ment to say 10 on 150 not 30 must of hit 3 by accident


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> Milky u shud be able to do 150kg. Judging by ure avi


Never been good on chest mate, plus with no spotter its one hell of a risk IMO..


----------



## Uncivilization (Oct 3, 2011)

That would be my mates 2nd set for reps! He also dropped this weight on his neck! I was not there that day


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

A long way off that sort of weight for me,:no: one day thou.


----------



## aidanoc45 (Oct 10, 2011)

pushed 160kg for 4 reps, back in the old academy days


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

4 reps with 150kg, hoping to beat that this week


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I can barely standing press 50kg :sad: but I am a mighty stick


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> None and probably never will but hey ho..


But You Look Massive Mate from your pic. To Me it looks like you could close grip bench that lol


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

not a hope of doing one


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Managed to get my 5 reps this week :bounce:


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

can only do 3 at 120kg


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dunno, I did 11 with 160kg before but I am pants at reps and tire quickly so probalby not much morethan 12-15 (not now either asrecovring from injury)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The messiah said:


> i managed 12 the other week! amazed myself to be honest.


13


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

0 for me. Never attempted that much.

120kg for 6 is my more recent PB.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ok i was lieing above, could you tell!? :lol:

well i cant even 1rm near that lol

I weigh 68kg and benched 110kg for 1 the other day  strength/bodyweight ratio of 1.6, so i was really pleased with that


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I can't comment on the guy who started this thread as I don't know what he can or can't do, however, I do know for certain that there are smaller guys who could do it. I personally cannot, although I have trained with average-reasonably built trainers who have worked sets and reps up to 150k and I've seen a small guy (no build to speak of) lifting 140k (yes, 3x20k plates a side) for reps too.


----------

